# Elevated body temp. Please help



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

hello,i strugle with the feeling hot all the time, even in the middle of the winter! I have been tested for overactive thyroid several times and the result always comes back as normal. i have IBS and am 22 years of age. I have been to many doctors and have been brushed off and told that i am young and i will be fine. i drink about 5- 8 pints of water a day. I stay out of the sun, I am quite slim and this is not an isuse of being overweight. A few months back I went for acupunture to help with abdominal cramping and the doctor told me that if i haven't had a blowel movement in a while that it would raise my body temperature.My bowel movements have been more regular lately and i still suffer terribly with the heat.Please help,


----------



## 21122 (Jun 28, 2005)

Have your doctors checked out your liver function? Sometimes Fatty Liver (which can occur at any age) can cause higher body temperatures ... a bit like hot flushes in menopausal women.J.


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

hello, thank you Janne for the suggestion. I am looking into it now. No, the doctors have never tested me for that. It does feel like hot flashes, but at 22 I know that it cant be menopause. I don't drink alcohol and I'm not over weight... which, from what I have read about fatty Liver; these are the two main causes. Any other suggestions will be greatly appericated, I really stuggle with this.thank you and hope you all are having a wonderful day


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you feel warm, or does the thermometer run high.98.6 is the average. Most people run a bit high or a bit low. I tend to run almost a degree low most of the time, but always have warm hands and feet even when most people's have gone cold.K.


----------



## 21122 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope you don't have it, but you are wise to check everything out. I didn't have a clue that I had it because I don't drink and I'm not overweight. I only discovered it because I had highish cholesterol levels.But, indirectly, it has done me a favour, because the treatment is basically a change of lifestyle, in that you have to watch what you eat and do more physical exercise.Both of which have helped enormously with my ibs.Honestly, there are times when I feel like going to the vet and asking to be pts with all these horrible symptoms, then having to give up my fav foods.







Janne


> quote:thank you Janne for the suggestion. I am looking into it now. No, the doctors have never tested me for that. It does feel like hot flashes, but at 22 I know that it cant be menopause. I don't drink alcohol and I'm not over weight... which, from what I have read about fatty Liver; these are the two main causes.


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

well, my feet are always ice cold, and I feel like fainting from the my core temp. A doctor once told me that my cold feet are most likely to balance the temp in my body. I don't know though.


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

A friend of mine that works in Endoscopy at the hospital said that the other day she had a patient come in with the exact same symptoms as myself and that her fellow Dr.s diagnosed it as hormonal IBS... she gets "hot flashes" and is also young like myself with the IBS. Has anyone heard of hormonal IBS before?Any thought on this are greatly appreciated


----------

